# Way to overlap songs on ipod?



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Will be using my ipod for an upcoming party and was wondering if there's any way to have the songs overlap so that there's no pause in between. I know you can do it in itunes, but I haven't figured out a way to do it on the ipod.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I tihnk you mean crossfade.

But no it's not possible to do this on iPod


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

What's the amount of time in the pause anyway?


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

iNeedhelp said:


> What's the amount of time in the pause anyway?


A split second or so but it's very annoying when you listen to something like Pink Floyd's The Wall.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper is displeased with the iPod very much


----------



## r2traps (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, crossfade. Seems like a good feature to have, wonder my Apple didn't put it on the ipod? Having to wait for a song to end and fade out, then a slight pause will kill the party mood.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

An issue as old as the iPod itself...


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Klaatu said:


> A split second or so but it's very annoying when you listen to something like Pink Floyd's The Wall.


Why, how is the music affected?


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

Klaatu said:


> A split second or so but it's very annoying when you listen to something like Pink Floyd's The Wall.


I've been thinking exactly that since I've been on a Pink Floyd kick... The little pauses just KILL it.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Buy two iPods and get a DJ to mix.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

if you have a continuous album just record it as one big track that you can listen to from start to finish, I do this with some hip hop mixes I like to blast on my iPod, works well because I always listen to it all the way through, never have the urge to listen to some particular track on it.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

it's taking it to the extreme, but you could (theoretically - i've never tried it) create a podcast of The Wall, using Apple's Podcast creation tool. that way, you could insert chapters in the file that would serve as track skips, but as it would be one audio file, you'd get no gaps...!


----------

